

Suggestions for Tech Documentaries? - enterneo

Hoping something along the lines of ...<p>* Pirates of the Silicon Valley<p>* Triumph of the Nerds<p>* Download: True Story of the Internet
======
Schmidt
The Code <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0315417/> interesting even if you're not
a Linux person.

